# I start tomorrow!



## NPTKD (Oct 26, 2009)

i have been waiting along time to start Hapkido classes and tomorrow is the day! I decided to go the traditional way and with a new GM ( not my own form TKD) so I am hoping all will go well. I will be taking private lesons during the day so that I will not have any problems running my school. Its a long drive but I think it will be worth it.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 26, 2009)

I really enjoyed Hapkido, hopefully you will too!


----------



## dortiz (Oct 26, 2009)

Thats fantastic!
If you want PM me about the school. Just curious.

Dave O.


----------



## goingd (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome! The best of luck to you. Who will you be training with? Do you mind my asking their backround? I'm a nerd for such information!


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 26, 2009)

goingd said:


> Awesome! The best of luck to you. Who will you be training with? Do you mind my asking their backround? I'm a nerd for such information!


Nope don't mind: 9th Degree Grand Master Noah Guak he is in Fort Myers Florida. I know him from my grandmaster. I hope to find out more tomorrow about his back ground and who he trained under etc.. If you can find out anything let me know. You know I'm tried of just TKD, I did the poomsae team trials just to make sure my poomsaes we correct  because I had just learned them myself and so that when i teach them to my students the get the most current info, but I am looking forward to getting back to learning something new. So I hope it goes well.


----------



## Allen a.k.a. Destroyer (Oct 27, 2009)

Best of luck to you! I know I've really enjoyed learning Hapkido the past couple years or so I've been doing it. I don't know exactly why... but it's just so fun learning how to twist someone up into nasty deep pain like that. :lol: I guess it's because Hapkido has given me an additional boost of confidence, especially since I began getting comfortable going to technique from a punch. :uhyeah:

My advice to you: Just don't let the pain stop you. Once you feel it a few times, you don't have to go to pain every time. Seems a lot of people can't handle it and give up after the first (several) lesson(s). It does take a special kind of person I guess, lol.


----------



## goingd (Oct 27, 2009)

Allen a.k.a. Destroyer said:


> My advice to you: Just don't let the pain stop you. Once you feel it a few times, you don't have to go to pain every time. Seems a lot of people can't handle it and give up after the first (several) lesson(s). It does take a special kind of person I guess, lol.



That is exactly why the Hapkido program at my old school did not last (well, it's back now, but I'm no longer there). Besides getting ourselves twisted every which way and having our bodies pounded to the floor, there was a whole lot of leg conditioning. It was a great workout, but not the kind that got my asthma worked up - I absolutely loved it!


----------



## dortiz (Oct 27, 2009)

I just wanted to make sure you were not under a famous Floridian who has taken a few folks. Looks good. 
Be carefull though. Clearly you are a top TKD player. Hapkido is an evil mistress. Once you start playing with her she will draw you over to the dark side  : )
I like TKD and it was and always will be a style I am part of but I love Hapkido and its everything as far as my art goes.
I hope I get to meet you at a Hapkido seminar soon.
Keep us posted.

Dave O.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 27, 2009)

Well.... It went great. Feels good to be a white belt again! I didn't know that hapkido kick were so different to TKD. I like it. I can see this is going to take a long time! Thanks for the support.


----------



## dortiz (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats awesome! The kicks are not that different but you will find how you throw them is and few new ones. 
Your biggest issue will changing how you enter, from confrontational hard style to blending soft. This will make sense later on.
Keep us posted and welcome to the show  ; )

Dave O.


----------



## goingd (Oct 27, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> Well.... It went great. Feels good to be a white belt again! I didn't know that hapkido kick were so different to TKD. I like it. I can see this is going to take a long time! Thanks for the support.



When I first started Hapkido our kicks were just the same as in Taekwondo. But when my current master taught me Bong Soo Han's curriculum they were taught to me differently.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Hapkido!  DOrtiz is right about it drawing you in.  It definitely has done so with me.  Keep us posted on your progress!

Daniel


----------

